# Question



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought my dog was ate up with fleas. So, I went and purchased some flea medicine and a new collar. My plan was to give him a flea bath, administer the medicine, and add the new collar. However, after inspection of the flea shampoo bath I noticed these weren't fleas at all. They had little wings on them and only came to the surface after the bath. I don't believe it killed them but merely iratated them. To be honest, I have no idea what these pests are. Does anyone know of any kind of medicine I could give the dog? I know we might not know what the pests are but is there any type of medicine or something I could give him that kills a whole hosts of pests? Any help would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know either. Do a search for winged insects, dog parasites, and whatever else you can think of and find a picture of the pest.

Get the dog wet again and then rinse him with a cider vinegar and water solution.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't have wasted money on OTC stuff. I would have just purchased a single tube of frontline from a vet for $15 or so, then put it on him. And finally followed with a good dose of ivermectin (at his weight level). Those things will kill whatever bugs you are seeing no matter what they be. And it's a lot less expensive with a lot less work than you are doing with bathing, fleaing, collaring, etc.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

Knats or sand flies - possibly?

You can also use regular (plain) Dawn Dish Soap. It will kill most critters, including fleas.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maura said:


> I don't know either. Do a search for winged insects, dog parasites, and whatever else you can think of and find a picture of the pest.
> 
> Get the dog wet again and then rinse him with a cider vinegar and water solution.


I have never heard of the cider vinegar working for it. I use that stuff a lot and have a lot of it laying around. I might give that a try.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

HorseFeatherz said:


> Knats or sand flies - possibly?
> 
> You can also use regular (plain) Dawn Dish Soap. It will kill most critters, including fleas.


Do you just lather the dog up and let it dry on him.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

wildcat6 said:


> Do you just lather the dog up and let it dry on him.


Lather the dog up, let sit for a minute or two and then rinse clean. I usually lather the soap in my hands first, because if you use too much - you will be forever rinsing.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Dawn Dish Soap with Olay Hand Renewal. Preferrably Lavendar scented. Killed ever bug I ever found on my dog, and kept her skin from drying out.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for sharing some information with me.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Flea treatment is still bug poison, class Insecta, they'll be dead.


----------

